
Commit Logs from Last Night - Avalyst
http://www.commitlogsfromlastnight.com
======
Normal_gaussian
shit, shit, shit, shit, shit, shit

and ufck:
[https://github.com/MannySchneck/parcheesi/commit/cb355025d6f...](https://github.com/MannySchneck/parcheesi/commit/cb355025d6f50c1e77eb702be75ed7333bcc8bbe)

------
Eridrus
"Rewriting the Behemoth vaginal scene." not what I expected...

